# Tamiya Primer and Testors Lacquer



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Hey everyone,
I am getting ready to paint a Revell 2010 Mustang car body.
Has anyone used Tamiya lacquer grey primer and then Testors 2 stage Lacquer spray paint as a color coat?
I am thinking about painting this Ford grabber orange.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Tamiya primer & testors lacquer*

I have done that many time,s w/o any problem- if you are painting a light color use a light primer -dark a darker gray ---dom


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Thanks Dom,
One more question,
When is the right time to spray the ultra gloss Testors lacquer clear . Right after the last Testors lacquer wet color coat, hours later or a day or two later?]
Thanks!


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Painted The Mustang today. Tamiya primer under under Testors Grabber Orange topped with Testors ultra gloss clear. Worked like a charm.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Even though your camera is some what out of focus it still looks good.
A word of advice if I may, instead of using a gloss from a rattle can try Future Floor Polish, it will not yellow over time.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Tamiya Primer and Testors lacquer*

Thanks for the future floor polish tip Irishtrek,
Here is a clearer photo of the painted body. 
Almost ready to put it all together!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like to let the body coats dry thoroughly before clear coating them. While lacquers do dry quickly, if you have several coats and a wet coat, you run the risk of having the bodywork dry to the touch but wet inside. If you clear coat over that you can get cracks, etc.

Let the body dry thoroughly ( a few days) and polish out any last bits of fuzz or gunk then clear coat it.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> I like to let the body coats dry thoroughly before clear coating them. While lacquers do dry quickly, if you have several coats and a wet coat, you run the risk of having the bodywork dry to the touch but wet inside. If you clear coat over that you can get cracks, etc.
> 
> Let the body dry thoroughly ( a few days) and polish out any last bits of fuzz or gunk then clear coat it.


djnick66,
I have used your method when using tamiya color lacquers & clears , but Testors gloss lacquer instructions says to clear within two hours of color coat?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well it will be within 2 hours or after X hours. Most paints are the same way. The base coat has to either be not fully cured or very fully cured. Testors enamels will have issues if you recoat in the middle part.


----------

